# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Burczenie w brzuchu przyczyny

## _Kate_

Często mi burczy w brzuchu nawet zaraz po jedzeniu. Czym to może być spowodowane? Mam nadzieję że to mi przejdzie, bo bardzo mnie to krępuje. Boję się jednak iść z tym do lekarza bo koleżanka straszyła, że będę miała robioną gastroskopię. 
Co mam robić?
Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gastroskopia nie jest niczym strasznym a wręcz bardzo potrzebnym i koniecznym w niektórych przypadkach, a  czy miewasz przy okazji bóle brzucha? jaki masz kał? podajesz za mało szczegółów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gastroskopia a co powiesz o kolonoskopii? ja biorę asamax od 3 lat i mam to badanie co roku  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

asamax czyli mesalazyna?!

----------


## pani marusia

Burczenie w brzuchu związane jest z przemieszczaniem się znajdujących się w jelitach gazów. Zwiększona ilość gazów powstaje, gdy ktoś spożywa pewne pokarmy – znane jest działanie w tym względzie cebuli, fasoli czy grochu, ale nie każdy wie, że ilość gazów może ulegać zwiększeniu u osób spożywających dużą ilość batonów oraz innych słodyczy. Zwiększenie gazów może również wystąpić u osób, które dużo mówią podczas jedzenia lub szybko jedzą – dochodzi w takich przypadkach do mimowolnego połykania powietrza. Rada na zmniejszenie burczenia jest następująca – jeść powoli, w miarę możliwości ograniczać rozmowę, unikać słodyczy, spożywać dużo warzyw i owoców. Spożywanie warzyw i owoców zwiększa ilość błonnika w przewodzie pokarmowym, a to z kolei daje lepsze wypełnienie treścią pokarmowa i chroni przed występowaniem gazów. 
Jeżeli oprócz burczenia w brzuchu miewasz wzdęcia, zaparcia lub biegunki - możliwe, że cierpisz na nadwrażliwe jelito. Wtedy konieczna jest zmiana diety, ponieważ z tym schorzeniem same leki sobie nie poradzą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie też burczy w brzuchu. Stosuję dietę i nie jem cukru i produktów wzdymających i dalej lipa. Byłem z tym u gastrologa, dostałem xifaxan po którym miałem srakę. Pomaga mi jak się najem na noc czosnku. Więc chyba ta przypadłość powodowana jest przez jakieś bakterie. Czy ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?

----------


## fushi603

Pomaga ci siemię lniane? Bo mi tak, ale tymczasowo. Ono chyba pomaga zregenerować błonę śluzową żołądka, jeszcze słyszałem coś o dobrym działaniu naparu z tataraku. Ale sam mam z tym kłopoty i nie wiem jak to całkowicie wyleczyć na dłuższy okres. Cały czas poszukuję rozwiązania  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Len - trochę pomaga. Ja nie mam biegunek czy zaparć. Nic mnie nie boli Po prostu burczy mi w brzuchu. Spróbuję jeszcze cynamonu a jak nie to wracam do xifaxanu. Wydaj mi się, że przyczyną są bakterie albo jakieś inne świństwo / Gastrolog mówił mi że trzeba kilka razy powtórzyć kurację antybiotykową

----------


## fushi603

wszyscy mają prawie to samo, tyle ludzi to czyta, czy nikt nie wie jak temu zaradzić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

3 razy dziennie łyżeczka cynamonu, żadnych surowych warzyw i smażonego. Narazie jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na burczenie doostałem od lekarza duspatalin retard i po 2 tabletkach jest poprawa. Podobno ja ekest trzeba czekać dopiero 7 dni ale na razie ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz do szkoły zamiast o 6.30 wstaję wcześniej (np. 5.30) i coś zjadam ;P później czuję się znacznie lepiej  :Big Grin:  nawet nie burczy mi tak głośno w brzuchu, może trochę, ale minimalnie, żuję również gumę miętową i przed wyjściem staram się czegoś napić : jogurt, woda itp  :Smile: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"Miałem srakę" mnie rozwaliło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja gdy mam wzdęcia to w ostateczności biorę espumisan, tak to piję zieloną herbatę, duże ilości wody. Ważne jest też aby umieć słuchać swój organizm. Ja gdy czuję że mogę mieć wzdęcia to nie jem fasoli, kalafiora i innych potraw wzdymających. Słyszałam też, że sałata pomaga w odgazowywaniu :Smile:

----------


## martex

W pozbywaniu się powietrza z układu pokarmowego pomaga również ruch typu brzuszki. Ponadto rzeczywiście jeśli ma się stateczny tryb życia warto mieć pod ręką espumisan. No i woda, dużo wody.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie też burczy w brzuchu. Stosuję dietę i nie jem cukru i produktów wzdymających i dalej lipa. Byłem z tym u gastrologa, dostałem xifaxan po którym miałem srakę. Pomaga mi jak się najem na noc czosnku. Więc chyba ta przypadłość powodowana jest przez jakieś bakterie. Czy ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?


Mój mąż cierpi na raka nerki z przerzutami na węzły chłonne. Leczony na  depresję,wodonercze doczekał się w/w nowotwora. W tej chwili nie ma szans na przeżycie .Waży 58 kg przy wzroście 186 cm.Je bardzo mało  i też bez przerwy burczy mu w jelitach.Nie wiem o co chodzi,ale czekam na wizytę w Akademii może tam się czegoś dowiem,chociaż ostanie dni i szok jaki przeżyłam odwiedzając kolejne szpitale pozbawiły mnie już jakichkolwiek złudzeń,że w końcu ktoś zajmie się człowiekiem który przepracował sumiennie 50 lat i potrzebuje pomocy,a traktowany jest gorzej niczym zwierzę.Fakt,że należy się mam już tylko 1m ziemi nad nami to odczuwam w każdej placówce służby zdrowia. To tyle na marginesie bo mogłabym i co najmniej książkę.                                                                                                                                                    
 Pozdrawiam i życzę dużo zdrowia i zero wizyt u lekarzy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mi zawsze burczalo w brzuchu na spotkaniach, na lekcjach jak leze w lozku i nic. Ale 'mam srake' hahah

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ceszcie sie mi nie burczy wcale i tylko proplemy mam z zaparciami brakiem energi itd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piszę ponieważ wiem jaki to problem mieć chory układ pokarmowy i że lekarze to ignoruja i zawsze tłumacza zepołem jelita wrażliwego. Rok temu miałam straszne problemy ze wzęciami, nadmiernym odawaniem gazów i biegunkami :-( było to straszne! Po wizyach u różnych lekarzy, których zaleceniem była zmiana diety i więcej sportu postanowiłam sama szukać przyczyny moich dolegliwosci, bo były tak uporczywe, że wstydziłam się spotykać ze znajomymi :-( po serii różnych badań, które zrobiłam prywatnie na własny koszt znalazłam arykuł o przeroscie flory bakteryjnej jeli i znowu ... szukanie gdzie można zrobić badania ... Całe szczęscie udalo się, zrobiłam wodorowy test oddechowy i wyszedł mi znaczny przerost flory bakteryjne jelit. Po roku szukania przyczyn znalazłam ja sama i tym razem poszłam już z gotowa diagnoza do lekarza (prywatnie oczywiscie bo wizyte z nfz mialabym za 8m-cy). Dostalam antybiotyk na wyzerowanie flory bakteryjnej, kosztowal nie malo ale oplacalo sie. Po 4 miesiacach jest lepiej (moge bez stresu spotykac sie z ludzmi) chociaz nie tak jak kiedys :-(. POWODZENIA! Mam nadzieję, że może komus pomogłam:-)

----------


## Paff

Tak jak już zostało wspomniane wyżej - często przyczyną jest coś innego niż zwykły głód, warto zadbać o równowagę flory bakteryjnej jelit.

Na początek najlepiej spróbować zrównoważyć przyjmowane posiłki, jeść regularnie ale w małych ilościach - często burczy w brzuchu, bo ktoś skrupulatnie trzyma się trzech dawek dziennie o 8 rano, 13 i 18. Wtedy w przerwach nietrudno zgłodnieć, lepiej rozłożyć sobie żywienie na 5 dawek dziennych i problem znika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Len - trochę pomaga. Ja nie mam biegunek czy zaparć. Nic mnie nie boli Po prostu burczy mi w brzuchu. Spróbuję jeszcze cynamonu a jak nie to wracam do xifaxanu. Wydaj mi się, że przyczyną są bakterie albo jakieś inne świństwo / Gastrolog mówił mi że trzeba kilka razy powtórzyć kurację antybiotykową


czy moga to byc pasozyty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam podobny problem, jak zresztą wszyscy tutaj :Wink:  Aczkolwiek, najbardziej uporczywe burczenie dopada mnie w trakcie leżenia, wcześniej wystarczyło, że kładłam się na boku i przestawało. A teraz nic już nie pomaga ;c . Przy tym zdarza się , że puszczam dużo bąków i dostaje skurczy brzucha(dość bolesnych). Nie mam pojęcia co mogę zrobić, żeby już nie wstydzić się spania z chłopakiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Nie będę wgłębiała się w szczegóły, ale jeszcze w styczniu wszystko było okej, nie było problemów z siedzeniem z kimś w jednym pokoju, w szkole na wykładach czy spaniu z kimś w nocy. To było jak dla innych ludzi naturalne. Natomiast po bardzo mocnym stresie, wręcz wyniszczeniu z powodu szefa, zwolniłam się, z czego miałam u niego jeszcze większe problemy. Schudłam w lutym 9 kg, ważyłam 49 kg przy wzroście 165cm. Wtedy właśnie zaczął się kompletny brak apetytu (kupiłam już apetizer), depresja, bardzo częste choroby, zimno na ustach 5 razy w miesiącu, złe samopoczucie, po małym posiłku ból brzucha, zaparcia. No i najważniejsze, to nieszczęsne burczenie. Siedziałam w biurze, a jak wiadomo tam jest cicho... burczało mi na różne sposoby, cicho, głośno, pękało powietrze, bardzo głośny pisk. Uciekałam na dół, ze stresu bolał mnie żołądek. Byłam u lekarza, podejrzewał wrzody żołądka, ale test wyszedł ujemny, więc stwierdził, że mam ZJD. Brałam przez miesiąc leki, ale gdy się skończyły, okazało się, że bez nich jest lepiej. W ogóle od stycznia unikam cichych pomieszczeń, zaczęłam teraz chodzić na studium i po prostu to jest katorga. Nie spotykam się ze znajomymi... ale spotkałam chłopaka. Jesteśmy ze sobą już 4 miesiące. Jak jesteśmy u mnie, włączam głośno tv, ale jak ma u mnie spać, albo ja u niego. Boże Święty. Mam wtedy istną burzę w brzuchu, mimo, że wie, że mam taki problem, czuję się taka spanikowana, że jak ostatnio obudziłam się w nocy, była cisza, a brzuch bez przerwy burczał, i te cholerne gazy, po prostu wyszłam w środku nocy i nie wróciłam aż do 9 rano... jak się uspokoiłam. Chłopak był mega zły, ja już nie chcę tak żyć, bo co? Będę z nim mieszkać i uciekać co noc do innego pokoju? Nie piję napojów gazowanych, ani żadnych niegazowanych kolorowych, tylko wodę, kawę, herbatki na trawienie prawie dziennie i ewentualnie sok ale to rzadko. Nie jem w macu, żadnych fast foodów, ani smażonych rzeczy, unikam grochu i cebuli i innych takich. Staram się nie obżerać, mimo, że mam mega apetyt bo potem umieram z bólu żołądka. Macie jakieś rady? Żeby spokojnie usiąść w cichym pokoju z chłopakiem? Żeby iść na spotkanie z klientem bo teraz znów pracuję w biurze... żeby iść na wykłady bez panicznego stresu? Żeby żyć jak INNI, bez stresu, burczenia, bólu brzucha.... czasem mam wielki ból brzucha przenikający, ściskający i idę zaraz do WC się załatwić, masakra... czasem mam też jakby dniową grypę jelitową, a to nie grypa, ale może to ZJD.  :Frown: 
Nie wiem już co robić, jestem jednym wielkim kłębkiem nerwów.  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nie mam żadnego rozwolnienia, ani żadnych bólów brzucha, za to właśnie to przelewanie się i burczenie doskwiera mi o każdej porze dnia. I to nie jest z głodu, ponieważ najczęściej pojawia się chwilę po zjedzeniu albo wypiciu czegoś. Ten problem mam już od roku, zauważyłam, że pojawił się przy zmianie diety, ale gdy wróciłam do starego zwyczaju żywieniowego problem nie zniknął. Jedna istotna rzecz, która zauważyłam to, że najczęściej burczy mi po wypiciu kawy, tak więc to też może być z tego powodu, jak odstawiłam picie kawy z rana to już nie miałam, aż tak głośnego burczenia, ale problem całkowicie nie zniknął. Nie mam zielonego pojęcia co z tym zrobić a do lekarza za bardzo też nie mogę się wybrać, ponieważ nie dawno przeprowadziłam się do Niemiec i nie znam na tyle języka, aby porozmawiać o tym z jakimś specjalistą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mój mąż cierpi na raka nerki z przerzutami na węzły chłonne. Leczony na  depresję,wodonercze doczekał się w/w nowotwora. W tej chwili nie ma szans na przeżycie .Waży 58 kg przy wzroście 186 cm.Je bardzo mało  i też bez przerwy burczy mu w jelitach.Nie wiem o co chodzi,ale czekam na wizytę w Akademii może tam się czegoś dowiem,chociaż ostanie dni i szok jaki przeżyłam odwiedzając kolejne szpitale pozbawiły mnie już jakichkolwiek złudzeń,że w końcu ktoś zajmie się człowiekiem który przepracował sumiennie 50 lat i potrzebuje pomocy,a traktowany jest gorzej niczym zwierzę.Fakt,że należy się mam już tylko 1m ziemi nad nami to odczuwam w każdej placówce służby zdrowia. To tyle na marginesie bo mogłabym i co najmniej książkę.                                                                                                                                                    
>  Pozdrawiam i życzę dużo zdrowia i zero wizyt u lekarzy...


Konowały w każdym szpitalu wiedzą że jak się ruszy nowotwór to w ciągu góra 2 miesięcy chory umiera. Ale mimo to rzucają na stół operacyjny i kroją bo nfz nie będzie płacił za leczenie bezoperacyjne zw£aszcza jeżeli chodzi  o starszych ludzi na emeryturach.Właśnie zmarła mi mama
,poszła do szpitala bez żadnych bóli, czuła się dobrze,zrobiła jej się przetoka. Z przetoką żyła bez innych dolegliwości pół roku, zgłosiła się tylko zewzględu na dyskomfort,szybkie badania,wykrycie guza na jelicie i po dwóch dniach operacja,a cztery dni po operacji kolostomi "kopa" do domu. Już z łóżka nie wstała,życie w niej gasło z godziny na godzine, po czterech tygodniach zrobiła się zakrzepica i martwica stopy,dosz£a amputacja nogi. Zmarła po 7 tygodniach. Pies jeb...ał naszą służbę zdrowia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam podobny problem wstaję do szkoły na 7 i jem śniadanie jakąś kanapkę itp. Zawsze jak wstaję od stołu zaczyna się bulgotanie i przelewanie  :Frown:  jak spałam u koleżanki to miałam jeszcze gorzej byłyśmy same w domu i burczało mi tak jakby ktoś przelewał wodę okazało się że ona ma podobny problem na internecie znalazłyśmy masarż jelit i ona zrobiła go mi a ja jej i pomogło ale później z łazienki nie wychodziłam 4 godziny pomocy !!!

----------


## Aneczka_1981

Masz uczucie pełności i uczucie wzdęcia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy moga to byc pasozyty?


przyczyna burczenia w brzuchu moga byc pasozyty!!
Ktory lekarz i gdzie moze nas z tego wyleczyc?

----------


## geust

witam ,mam podobny problem ,wdaje mi się ze to wszystko ma powiazanie z przerostem grzyba zwanego "candida" pasożytniczego w jelitach który pozera wszystkie cenne składniki w celu zaspokojenia swych potrzeb gdy mu brakuje drazni jelito w celu dostarczenia nowych skladnikow,zauwazcie ze zaraz po zjedzeniu wszystko wraca do normy .pierwszym sposobem zauważenia rezultatow wezcie się za sprowadzenie tego grzyba do przyzwoitej ilości ,inaczej nic nie pomoze .niech każdy dowie się jaka diete zastosować by go obezwladnic i ograniczyć mu rozrost w początkowych fazach ,później sprowadzić jego populacje do rozmiaru jaki powinien być w jelitach ,inaczej nie osiagniecie nic. Nie wiem dlaczego  lekaze maja po prostu wszysko gleboko w dupie ,liczy się dla nich tylko kasa jak pojdziesz nawet prywatnie ,szacunek zerowy ,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie napiszę wam tak: pierwsza sprawa to odrzucić kawę, jest to kwas niszczący śluzówki jelitowe, druga sprawa, musicie pić dwa, trzy razy dziennie szałwie, po tygodniu dopiero zauważcie poprawę waszych jelit, po dwóch miesiącach przestanie wam burczec w odbycie, po trzech miesiącach w jelitach, teraz tylko szałwia na czczo raz dziennie rano. Trzecia sprawa musicie jeść chleb pszenny bez żadnych dodatków, raz dziennie jogurt naturalny. Chleb smarować tylko i wyłącznie majonezem. Żadnych smalcow, margaryny, masła. Czwarta sprawa, żadnych słodyczy i ciastek, zero piwa i gazowanych napoi. Po czterech miesiącach rezygnujecie z szałwii i przechodzicie na rumianek, pijecie raz dziennie przez dwa miesiące, zaraz po wypiciu musicie coś zjeść. Rezygnujecie z jogurtu naturalnego gdy pijecie rumianek, rumianek by złagodzić objaw głodu pić z łyżeczką miodu. Po sześciu miesiącach macie wyleczone jelita. Teraz zostało wam tylko burczenie w żołądku i będzie tylko wtedy gdy będziecie głodni. Po pół roku od stosowania tych czynności odrzucacie rumianek. Teraz pomału wracacie do zdrowia, jeżeli jednak zaczniecie na nowo pchać w siebie czekoladę, czipsy i pompowac się kawą to niestety klapa nastąpi jak się domyślacie. Aha żadnych leków gdy to będziecie stosować, oprócz najwyżej jak zajdzie potrzeba raz na jakiś czas można wziąć proszki przeciw bólowe. Profilaktycznie przeciw chorobom raz, dwa razy w tygodniu zjeść czosnek, cebulę, mogą pojawić się objawy wzdęcia i burczenia ale nie wpłynie to na ogólną kurację jelit.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Eldu

Zapomniałem dodać że możecie jeść podczas tej kuracji normalne posiłki. Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie, pierdolicie z tymi radami, że aż się słabo robi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Horrorystycznie czyta się Twoje relacje. Moim zdaniem burczenie jest sprawą wtórną, zaś cały problem to nerwica! Migiem do lekarza nawet psychiatry, neurologa, ewentualnie dobrego rodzinnego i niebawem będzie, jak... ręką odjął. RA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od jakichś 3 lat walczę z uporczywym burczeniem w brzuchu. Zaczęło się po pół rocznej kuracji antybiotykiem. Zdarzają się kilkumiesięczne poprawy a potem wszystko wraca od początku. Jest to okropnie krępujące. Burczenie czasem wiąże się ze zmianą rytmu wypróżnień. Występuje niezależnie od tego co zjem, zazwyczaj rano i gdy kładę się spać wieczorem. Żaden lekarz nie potrafi mi pomóc zlecają ciągle badania, które nic nie wykazują. Jestem tym okropnie zmęczona. Jem coraz mniej żeby unikać przykrych dolegliwości i coraz bardziej chudnę. Koleżanki zazdroszczą mi sylwetki a ja im tego, że bez wstydu mogą przebywać w cichym pomieszczeniu. Bardzo głośne burczenie brzucha, które u mnie występuje nie jest powiązane z typowymi wzdęciami. Np. nie powiększa mi się obwód pasa i raczej nie czuję się "ciężko" po posiłku. Staram się jeść lekkostrawne rzeczy i pić wyłącznie niegazowane napoje (głównie wodę). Nic nie pomaga! Brałam już: Debutir, Duspastalin, Loparemid, Xifaxan, Polprazol, Lipancreę i wiele różnych probiotyków. Jestem coraz bardziej załamana  :Frown: . Podejrzewam, że to grzybica jelit, ale raz zrobione badanie na candidę wyszło negatywnie i dwóch kolejnych gastrologów stwierdziło, że nie ma powodu go powtarzać  :Frown: . Czy ktoś jest w stanie mi pomóc?

----------


## Noma

> Witam
> 
> Nie będę wgłębiała się w szczegóły, ale jeszcze w styczniu wszystko było okej, nie było problemów z siedzeniem z kimś w jednym pokoju, w szkole na wykładach czy spaniu z kimś w nocy. To było jak dla innych ludzi naturalne. Natomiast po bardzo mocnym stresie, wręcz wyniszczeniu z powodu szefa, zwolniłam się, z czego miałam u niego jeszcze większe problemy. Schudłam w lutym 9 kg, ważyłam 49 kg przy wzroście 165cm. Wtedy właśnie zaczął się kompletny brak apetytu (kupiłam już apetizer), depresja, bardzo częste choroby, zimno na ustach 5 razy w miesiącu, złe samopoczucie, po małym posiłku ból brzucha, zaparcia. No i najważniejsze, to nieszczęsne burczenie. Siedziałam w biurze, a jak wiadomo tam jest cicho... burczało mi na różne sposoby, cicho, głośno, pękało powietrze, bardzo głośny pisk. Uciekałam na dół, ze stresu bolał mnie żołądek. Byłam u lekarza, podejrzewał wrzody żołądka, ale test wyszedł ujemny, więc stwierdził, że mam ZJD. Brałam przez miesiąc leki, ale gdy się skończyły, okazało się, że bez nich jest lepiej. W ogóle od stycznia unikam cichych pomieszczeń, zaczęłam teraz chodzić na studium i po prostu to jest katorga. Nie spotykam się ze znajomymi... ale spotkałam chłopaka. Jesteśmy ze sobą już 4 miesiące. Jak jesteśmy u mnie, włączam głośno tv, ale jak ma u mnie spać, albo ja u niego. Boże Święty. Mam wtedy istną burzę w brzuchu, mimo, że wie, że mam taki problem, czuję się taka spanikowana, że jak ostatnio obudziłam się w nocy, była cisza, a brzuch bez przerwy burczał, i te cholerne gazy, po prostu wyszłam w środku nocy i nie wróciłam aż do 9 rano... jak się uspokoiłam. Chłopak był mega zły, ja już nie chcę tak żyć, bo co? Będę z nim mieszkać i uciekać co noc do innego pokoju? Nie piję napojów gazowanych, ani żadnych niegazowanych kolorowych, tylko wodę, kawę, herbatki na trawienie prawie dziennie i ewentualnie sok ale to rzadko. Nie jem w macu, żadnych fast foodów, ani smażonych rzeczy, unikam grochu i cebuli i innych takich. Staram się nie obżerać, mimo, że mam mega apetyt bo potem umieram z bólu żołądka. Macie jakieś rady? Żeby spokojnie usiąść w cichym pokoju z chłopakiem? Żeby iść na spotkanie z klientem bo teraz znów pracuję w biurze... żeby iść na wykłady bez panicznego stresu? Żeby żyć jak INNI, bez stresu, burczenia, bólu brzucha.... czasem mam wielki ból brzucha przenikający, ściskający i idę zaraz do WC się załatwić, masakra... czasem mam też jakby dniową grypę jelitową, a to nie grypa, ale może to ZJD. 
> Nie wiem już co robić, jestem jednym wielkim kłębkiem nerwów.


Odpowiadając na ten konkretny wpis (ale nie tylko) najważniejszy jest spokój.
Postaraj się rozluźnić, pij melisę lub dziurawiec (na uspokojenie), staraj się nie męczyć żołądka kawą, jeśli jadasz zdrowo to teraz tylko zmień pory jedzenia (5 posiłków dziennie!). Miej zawsze coś drobnego na przegryzkę gdy poczujesz głód (banan, 2-3 krążki ryżowe, startą marchewkę, chrupki kukurydziane) i pij duuuużo wody/herbaty.
A przede wszystkim idź do lekarza i zapytaj czy to przez zachwianą florę bakteryjną czy może bardziej zespół jelita drażliwego. Oczywiście mogą być inne powody Twoich dolegliwości, ale Twoje objawy całkowicie pokrywaja te dwie diagnozy. 
Napewno nabawiłaś się zapalenia ścianek żołądka i dwunastnicy, bo to przez to występuje nagły ból brzucha i natychmiastowa konieczność skorzystania z ubikacji. 
Do lekarza, kochana, 3-6 miesięcy kuracji lekami i wszystko wróci do normalności. 

SPOKÓJ POZWOLI PRZYŚPIESZYĆ WYLECZENIE Z CHOROBY.

wyeliminuj sytuacje które Cie stresują do zera, to się wyleczysz szybko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja gdy zazywam silne leki na rwe kulszowa to mi tak bulczy w brzuchu . Odstawiłam tabletki i pije wino czerwone lampkę wieczorem mam lepsze krążenie nóg i stopy ciepłe nie lodowate burczenie brzucha ustało i rwa mniej dokucza , jem wszystko by organizm miał witaminy , chociaż warzywa i owoce maja teraz więcej pestycydów niż witamin. Ważna wit.D3 zwłaszcza u dorosłych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstaw laktozę, kawę tylko raz dziennie, pij szałwię, ja trzy razy dziennie pije siemię lniane - i od tego czasu zaczęła następować poprawa (siemię mielę w młynku, około 2h przed wypiciem zalewam wrzątkiem)

----------


## taka

Rzeczywiście to pomaga, też się w ten sposób pozbyłam burczenia i wzdęć, dobrze działa jeszcze dicopeg, reguluje wypróżnienia a to też w tej sytuacji ważna sprawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jeszcze w tamtym roku szkolnym zauwazylam ze często burczy mi w brzuchu,  nawet po jedzeniu. Myslalam ze orzez wakacje przeszło, ale tak sie nie stało, wrocilam do szkoły o zaczęło sie na nowo :Frown:  rano zawsze jem śniadanie. W szkole normalnie jadłam na 3 przerwie i pozniej na 5, teraz musze jeść na każdej, a burczenie nie ustępuje. Musze jeść nawet wtedy gdy nie jestem głodna tylko po to aby nie było wstydu. Ja rozumiem ze czasem moze burczeli ale teraz ro juz przesada! Dochodzi do tego jeszcze stres z tym związany. Ostatnio na lekcji cisza ja juz zwinięta siedziałam zeby tylko nie burczalo, a i tak musiało sie to stać, śmiech na sali. Na innej lekcji powiedziałam ze ide do toalety, a poszłam do sklepiku cos zjeść, co i tak nie pomogło:/ nie mam juz na to sił, chyba tez zaczelam sie tym przejmować i coraz częściej to występuje. Nie wiem na prawde co robic z tym  :Frown:

----------


## indoet93

Di bagian atas Anda

----------


## art be

objawy wskazują na zaburzenia flory bakteryjnej z powodu możliwego dużego stresu ect. zalecałbym probiotyk z prebiotykiem oraz uzupełnienie diety w produkty bogate w żywe kultury bakterii np. kefir, kiszoną kapustę i ogórki kiszone. Kiszone a nie Kwaszone zwróć uwagę na to, co do kefira możliwie z jak najlepszego mleka nie pasteryzowanego co jest nie możliwe jeśli chodzi o kupno w sklepie. 
Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się, też bym te wskazówki wzięła pod uwagę, może na początek dobrze pić jednak dicopeg naturalne metody o ile w ogóle zadziałają to z pewnością nie od razu a czekać w tej sytuacji raczej nie można.

----------


## gites

> Mój mąż cierpi na raka nerki z przerzutami na węzły chłonne. Leczony na  depresję,wodonercze doczekał się w/w nowotwora. W tej chwili nie ma szans na przeżycie .Waży 58 kg przy wzroście 186 cm.Je bardzo mało  i też bez przerwy burczy mu w jelitach.Nie wiem o co chodzi,ale czekam na wizytę w Akademii może tam się czegoś dowiem,chociaż ostanie dni i szok jaki przeżyłam odwiedzając kolejne szpitale pozbawiły mnie już jakichkolwiek złudzeń,że w końcu ktoś zajmie się człowiekiem który przepracował sumiennie 50 lat i potrzebuje pomocy,a traktowany jest gorzej niczym zwierzę.Fakt,że należy się mam już tylko 1m ziemi nad nami to odczuwam w każdej placówce służby zdrowia. To tyle na marginesie bo mogłabym i co najmniej książkę.                                                                                                                                                    
>  Pozdrawiam i życzę dużo zdrowia i zero wizyt u lekarzy...


tu nie chodzi tylko o sluzbe zdrowia ;-) tu chodzi o calosc systemu ,nawet sady i mecenasi politycy policja wszyscy traktuja nas jak smieci .tyle lat pracy a to wlasnie oni nas okradali .moj ojciec kupil wielki dom 3 pietra i mieszka w garazu ! moja sasiadka pani mecenas -moja ex konkubina. okradla mnie nie raz ,podarla paszport a na koniec wsadzila do wiezienia ;-) my Niewolnicy mamy tylko pracowac i pracowac ,uciekaja od nas jak nie mamy co im dac .i mi tez burczy w brzuchu . w polsce by zostac mecenasem nie wolno byc karany ;-)!?!? bzdura ! oskarzyli mnie ,jej  exa ,aby ona mogla zostac po ojcu mecenasem w tym solidnym pieknym kraju polska. polska to kraj do ktorego kochalem kiedys przyjezdzac ,wydawalem kazda pensje zagraniczna .teraz od 10ciu lat boje pojechac do polski.tak mnie okradli ze szok,nawet do szkoly nie moglem chodzic mimo ze zdalem egzaminy do ogolniaka. zamkneli mnie do wiezienia jak chcialem swoje . rodzina mecenas zalatwi wszystko w sadzie ,sedzina sie smiala jak mowilelm ze to ona mnie okradla. 2 lata mi dali .jakim prawem ??????????????na bank sie kiedys zemszcze bo ja juz wariuje ;-) pewnie dlatego mi burczy w brzuchu ,albo od piwka ;-) nigdy nie ufajcie innym - robcie co lubicie ,stress jest najgorszy !!!

----------

